# Addictive substances



## Hooked (22/9/17)

Do e-liquids contain some kind of addictive substance? I'm sure they do. I've been vaping for only a few weeks and already I MUST have my juice. As soon as I take my first long draw, I feel myself relaxing and close my eyes in bliss.


----------



## stevie g (22/9/17)

Do you vape nicotine containing eliquid?.


----------



## Hooked (22/9/17)

stevie g said:


> Do you vape nicotine containing eliquid?.



Some of my juice has 3mg nicotine, but most of the time I vape 0mg.


----------



## Raindance (22/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Some of my juice has 3mg nicotine, but most of the time I vape 0mg.


There are many forms of addiction. Its not only a case of the direct effect of external chemicals on brain function but also habits, behaviors and routines that can become addictive. Some people become addicted to food, some excersise etc. Basically we can become addicted to anything that we enjoy and releases endorphin into the bloodstream.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (22/9/17)

Raindance said:


> There are many forms of addiction. Its not only a case of the direct effect of external chemicals on brain function but also habits, behaviors and routines that can become addictive. Some people become addicted to food, some excersise etc. Basically we can become addicted to anything that we enjoy and releases endorphin into the bloodstream.
> 
> Regards



I agree, and I have many other addictions, but none of them makes me close my eyes in sheer bliss as vaping does!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (22/9/17)

You've vaping 0mg mostly after only a few weeks vaping? Were you a smoker before?


----------



## vicTor (22/9/17)

we're all addicted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/9/17)

RichJB said:


> You've vaping 0mg mostly after only a few weeks vaping? Were you a smoker before?


That blissful feeling that I get is regardless of whether I'm vaping 0mg or 3mg nicotine


----------



## Hooked (23/9/17)

stevie g said:


> Do you vape nicotine containing eliquid?.


Nope, I vape eliquid containing nicotine  - sometimes. Most of the day I vape 0mg; but when I start yelling at my dogs I know it's time for a tank of 3mg!


----------



## Scissorhands (23/9/17)

Just my 2c

If you dont have an addiction to nicotine, dont start one, it creeps up on you and is extremely difficult to shake off

Unless its preventing you from using cigarettes/tobacco dont use nicotine

Deep down every smoker wishes they never lit up

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Pixstar (23/9/17)

Hooked said:


> I agree, and I have many other addictions, but none of them makes me close my eyes in sheer bliss as vaping does!


What juices may I ask do you vape?


----------



## RichJB (23/9/17)

Hooked said:


> but when I start yelling at my dogs I know it's time for a tank of 3mg!



There is your answer. You're still partly addicted to the nic, partly addicted to the routine. I can't say vaping ever makes me close my eyes in bliss but it is an enjoyable pastime and a calming routine. It's also great fun and very rewarding to mix flavours and experiment. However, without the nic, I wouldn't see much point. It would be like drinking alcohol-free beer. If I don't get an alcohol hit from beer, the taste isn't enough to keep me drinking it. I'd rather have a soda or milkshake or fruit juice instead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

